# gennie bottle.



## apd75 (Jul 10, 2004)

can anyone tell me about this bottle. the markings on the bottom read,  FEDERAL LAW  FORBIDS SALE OR REUSE OF THIS BOTTLE. Then it has D-334 119 64 then a 4


----------



## bbcameron (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm no expert, but it looks like the 1964 Jim Beam "I Dream of Jeanie" bottle like this one listed on Ebay:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=823&item=3687888896&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice Pic


----------

